# 4 masted baroque



## eddies girl (Mar 26, 2008)

My cousin is researching her grandfather who sailed in the later part of 1800s and into 1900s. One of the ships he sailed on was a 4 masted Baroque The Mozambeque. Wondered if anyone knew of the ship or maybe had family who sailed on her. Anne


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Could be this one? http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?174836 

Think that if it was a Baroque perhaps it should have been a Bach?B\)


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

I think you must be referring to a 4 masted barque.


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

Hugh Ferguson said:


> I think you must be referring to a 4 masted barque.


.. or maybe he understands the demographics of this site and the looks!


----------



## Bosun ken (Jan 14, 2012)

[=D]Refer to Basil Lubbocks ,last of the Windjammers vol 11.page 222. There you will find the history of the "Mozambique"and the "Madagascar" both Four masted barques , built by Russels of Glasgow around 1888


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

Bosun ken said:


> [=D]Refer to Basil Lubbocks ,last of the Windjammers vol 11.page 222. There you will find the history of the "Mozambique"and the "Madagascar" both Four masted barques , built by Russels of Glasgow around 1888


 Relevant page:-


----------



## eddies girl (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. The uncle I referred to sailed on her as ships carpenter and in 1896 age 21, he began making a model of her which took 7 years to complete. He made her sails from pieces of chart paper and ropes made from his and other sailors hair. Wax poured over matchsticks and moulded into sailor shapes, some on deck others climbing the rigging. Sadly it was given to a museum in later years and strangely dissapeared. He did this during his time on her and other ships. Wonder where she is now. Anne


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Hi, Anne,

Perhaps your ancestor's command was a four masted baroque, after all! 

Happy New Year and good luck with your research. There is plenty of information here in SN.

Very best,

BY


----------



## eddies girl (Mar 26, 2008)

Barrie Youde said:


> Hi, Anne,
> 
> Perhaps your ancestor's command was a four masted baroque, after all!
> 
> ...


Thanks Barrie and a happy new year to you and yours.


----------

